# Tunein Account Help it remember what you listened to?



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

I hate how Tunein has no record of what you listened to already or where you left off. Does having a free account make it any better? It is hard to listen to a podcast in one drive but if you switch away from it and the back it just starts at the beginning again.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jason F said:


> I hate how Tunein has no record of what you listened to already or where you left off. Does having a free account make it any better? It is hard to listen to a podcast in one drive but if you switch away from it and the back it just starts at the beginning again.


if you hit pause when you park, it will keep your place when you return and hit play.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> if you hit pause when you park, it will keep your place when you return and hit play.


Yes. And to answer my own question, having an account doesn't make it remember which episodes you've listened to or bookmark your place.


----------

